# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Beatles song tabs for mandolin

## tomm

Hi everybody,

I am in search for Mandolin Songs from the Beatles.
I did not manage to find a book for this topic, so I need the helping hand of other mando player.

thanx so far!

----------


## John Flynn

Well, as has been discussed here before, the Beatles either did not use mandolin in thier recordings at all, or it was very subtle, so there really are no "mandolin tunes from the Beatles." Now, if what you mean is Beatles tunes in mandolin tab, there are no books or other resources I am aware of. However, what I would recommend strongly is "The Beatles Complete Scores," by Hal Leonard Publishing. It has scores for almost every recorded Beatles tune, with guitar chords and tab, as well a musical notation for every instrument that played on every track. It is worth learning to read notation just to be able to use that book. You could definitely put together some serious mando parts out of those scores. I have!

----------


## Any Day Now

If you know the chord progression on guitar then you know the chord progression on mandolin, im sure you can find a million sites online with beatles chords.

----------


## tomm

...thx so far.

What I am really looking for are Beatles songs, that work well and bring some fun on the Mando. Even if the Beatles did not use a mando in the original recording.

One TAB I found is like that:
"you've got to hide your love away".

There might as well be good mando songs from other pop groups as Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin and many more.

Please let me know if you've got some hints for such songs..

----------


## Soupy1957

Doggonit, I'm tryin to think of the name of that Bluegrass group that does all those cover songs for various groups, including the Beatles. (Mandolin in the band of course.

Then there's that group whose CD I just bought a little while ago, that had three fellas doin all Beatles stuff.....(in Bluegrass style)...

Dang I hate gettin older...

-Soupy1957

----------


## tomm

thanx 4 the hint 2 the grassmasters - "beatlesgrass" is the CD (others are stonesgrass, taylorgrass and so on).

Good stuff - but no TABs available..

----------


## Bret Roberts

Have you tried www.mandozine.com ? They have TAB for 8 Beatles songs in the pop/rock section.

Hope that helps.

----------


## Rick Jones

I second what B-man said - Mandozine has several arrangements in the TablEdit library. Lovely versions of Eleanor Rigby and In My Life are the two that come to mine immediately, since I've been working on them. Some of these lay out very well on the mandolin, and sound just great. I've been fleshing out the arrangement of In My Life, adding some chords in place of some of the single notes. Next step is to work out the piano part, which is not included in the tab. Seems to me that piano solo would sound fabulous on 8 strings!

----------


## Jim Broyles

Soup, why don't you look at the CD to see who the group is?  Bet it's the Charles River Valley Boys

----------


## tomm

MANDOZINE was another good hint - thanx!

----------


## James P

Someday I'll write a long post about the world's that've opened up for me since I buckled down and dialed-in notation reading. #Nowadays, if I use a tabedit file, I'll print it out sans tab to make it easier to read. #But I'll do that post later. #

For Beatles songs, I use Hal Leonard's "The Beatles Fake Book." #True to the "fake" format, it's got the melody line, and the chord charts. #IMO, this book would be a great way to learn notation. #Since you already know how the songs go, you could just "Every-Good-Boy-etc" the starting note and work it out from there. #

But however you do it, Beatles charts have some great changes. #Have fun!

----------


## cbarry

Hey Rick Jones, I've been working on In My Life, too. That piano part would be great. I wonder if I have the notation in an old Beatles songbook somewhere...I'll look when I get home.
Did you know that was played slowly on piano by George Martin, then sped up to sound like a harpsichord?
Chuck

----------


## Rick Jones

Chuck -

I knew it was George Martin that played the piano part, but didn't know about the speeding up of it. It's a marvelous little bit of melody, and would not be difficult to figure out - it follows the changes pretty closely. The way I hear it, it would sound fabulous on manolin, with a few double-stops thrown in. I've just been too busy (lazy) to get to it. I love that song, always have - one of the (their) best. Wifey and I went through the Rock 'n Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland a few years back, and they had the original lyrics, handwritten by Lennon on a small piece of paper. That was one of two things in the place that actually brought tears to my eyes. The other was the film footage of Hendrix. Go figure.

----------


## Enigmatic Recluse

> ...thx so far.
> 
> What I am really looking for are Beatles songs, that work well and bring some fun on the Mando. Even if the Beatles did not use a mando in the original recording.
> 
> One TAB I found is like that:
> "you've got to hide your love away".
> 
> There might as well be good mando songs from other pop groups as Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin and many more.
> 
> Please let me know if you've got some hints for such songs..


jfly gives excellent advice, the Complete Scores rocks. One tune that works exceptionally well is "Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds". The intro almost seems like it was written for mandolin. "Dig a Pony" and "She's So Heavy" are on my To Learn list.

----------


## cbarry

Yeah, Rick. You get a hint they sped it up at the very last part--it's really fast! I saw that in an interview with Martin in the great PBS Beatles piece they did several years back.
I'm home now, and no, I don't have the standard notation for that part. It isn't included in my The Beatles (so-called) Complete, Copyright Warner Brothers 1976.
I went to the R and R Hall of Fame a couple of Summers ago and just saw the gift shop. Had to get a move on to see a relative...
Chuck

----------


## Soupy1957

JBMando..... :Smile:

----------


## AlanN

> One TAB I found is like that:
> "you've got to hide your love away".


You may be referring to Jimmy Gaudreau's break on the old 2nd Generation record, where they put the tune into bluegrass time.

Charles River Valley Boys have been mentioned, the classic Beatles grass thing done up in the 60's. The NGR did a send-up of I'm Down.

I don't think George Martin thought too highly of mandolin

----------

